# Q6600 @ 2.40 GHz



## Ho||ow (Apr 5, 2009)

I picked up a Q6600 along with a P5K mobo second hand for $150 and i would like to know how far i can clock the quad for getting the max use out of it. this is one area im not great at thnx for any help.


----------



## ridem (Apr 9, 2009)

There are lot's of variables to take into account here, but Googling the topic suggests that overclocking it into the range 2.8-3GHz is achieveable with stock cooling.

But, I would suggest you read up on overclocking before you start this adventure 

A good place to start for basics, is here:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1567-intel-overclocking-guide.html


----------



## Ho||ow (Apr 5, 2009)

yeah i posted there also :smile: thanks for the reply.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/489659-q6600-2-40-ghz.html#post5979776


----------



## Ho||ow (Apr 5, 2009)

When i finish this oc im thinking dual boot with an 80gig on linux x64 and an 80gig on xp x64 and add 8 gig of ram since this mobo takes 8 gig of ram. should be fast after that im thinking.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the Q6600 at 3.0ghz or 3.2 has plenty of muscle to burn 


get a good cpu cooler

also what power supply make and model do you have

what is the make and model of your intended ram sticks


----------



## Ho||ow (Apr 5, 2009)

linderman said:


> the Q6600 at 3.0ghz or 3.2 has plenty of muscle to burn
> 
> 
> get a good cpu cooler
> ...



thanks for responding, psu im using is the Kingwin Mach 1 Modular Power Supply - 800-Watt, ATX, SLI-Ready, Quad 12V Rails

the ram im using is 2gigs corsair ddr2 800 mhz

to be on the safe side i want to clock it to 3.0 i think this should be fine for me.

atm im working on the fans.


----------



## Ho||ow (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok i found an older 30gig WD HDD ran Dban and installed xp pro sp3 ok, using a slave HDD WD 500gig aswell with the same ram corsair 1gig ddr2 800 mhz (2 sticks of it). i changed the psu to an antec earthwatts 500watt that i pulled from another tower i was not using and installed an 8800GT nvidia card 512 ddr3. this comp is running so fast and smooth it has to be one of the fastest running comps i have used yet for sure. now i want to overclock this to 3.0ghz and i will be satisfied 100% please guide me in the right direction to do this correctly please im not good with overclocking and dont want to make a mistake ok. thanks alot for any help in advance i really appreciate any guidance anyone can give me.


----------



## Ho||ow (Apr 5, 2009)

forgot to add that im using this case because i was not using it for anything else anyway. http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=MjM=


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

nice set-up ....... the antec 900 is a very nice case; hardly a "settle for" choice!


happy to hear you are enjoying the system; however I would not try overclocking with such a marginal power supply. I used the antec 500 earthwatts from time to time on less demanding systems like an AMD 3800 with less video card than the 8800

it will "get you buy" but it wont take the strain of overclocking, that would get you into trouble

the earthwatts is what I personally refer to as a mediocre unit, antec has a history of using second tier and sometimes 3rd tier guts in the units, thats why we dont reccomend their units any longer in our Power Supply Guide. The antec units were being built by seasonic about 2 years ago and they were a good deal back then for the price at that time, if you are lucky and your earthwatts is one of those seasonic OEM units then it should deliver good performance at stock system speeds

but overclockign puts alot more stress on a power supply vs stock settings ..... I have found overclocking can consume an added 100 watts of power draw on some machines, that would get you into trouble

run your rig at stock until you can invest in a Corsair 750-TX


----------



## Ho||ow (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks for that but i want to continue and go ahead with it even if i have to put the Kingwin 800watt psu back in. i want to do this i want to clock to 3.0 please can you guide me if the antec fails its on my machine so can we go ahead and give er a try ? please ? thanks M8. im on asus p5k and i will wait for your reply before i start thanks alot man. the reason i took out the 800wt is because im saving it for another build i have alot of ideas and alot of parts for comps so can we say what the heck and still try ? thanks man.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Here is the overclocking template for P5K on stock voltages ...... I will now look for some settings

JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclocking: Manual
CPU Ratio Control: Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting: 9
FSB Frequency: 266
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: AUTO (at 266FSB defaults to 2:3 for AUTO)
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency: 4
RAS# to CAS# Delay: 4
RAS# Precharge: 4
RAS# Activate to Precharge: 12
TWR: AUTO
TRFC: AUTO
TWTR: AUTO
TRRD: AUTO
TRTP: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled

Transaction Booster: AUTO
Boost Level: (only displayes when Transaction Booster is set to Disable or Enabled)
Clock Over-Charging Mode: AUTO

CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled

CPU Voltage: AUTO
CPU Voltage Reference: AUTO
CPU Voltage Damper: AUTO
CPU PLL Voltage: AUTO
DRAM Voltage: 2.10
FSB Termination Voltage: AUTO
North Bridge Voltage: AUTO
North Bridge Voltage Reference: AUTO
South Bridge Voltage: AUTO

Advance CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Control: Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting: 9
C1E Suppport: Disabaled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabaled
Vanderpool Technology: Disabaled
CPU TM Function: Disabaled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabaled
PECI: Enabled

USB Configuration
USB Functions: Enabled
Legacy USB Support: Disabled (need to enable it to detect USB flash drives)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

BTW: which bios do you have now (look in cpu-z)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Change the following: to get to 2,7ghz >>>after booting into windows run Orthos (free download) for two hours ......watch your temps with core temp (free DL) abort testing if temps reach 63C


FSB frequency to [300]

CAS# Latency: 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
RAS# Precharge: 5
RAS# Activate to Precharge: 18



all other settings stay the same in the overclocking template except these


----------



## Ho||ow (Apr 5, 2009)

I get this on every reboot, its pissing me off :upset:


----------



## Ho||ow (Apr 5, 2009)

whatever...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Ho||ow said:


> whatever...




sorry the reply is not fast enough 


contact our site admin for a refund


http://www.file.net/process/dkservice.exe.html


----------

